# Florida Res. Code for Carport



## InspMO (Sep 11, 2010)

In the Fla. Building Code and the 2006 IBC it requires that fire separation be provided on  the carport ceiling if there is living space above the carport.

2006 IRC does not require this. What does the Florida Res. Code say on this issue?

It is a true carport per definition.


----------



## peach (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Mo... I can't even visualize living area above the carport...


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 12, 2010)

Quite common in the Keys.


----------



## peach (Sep 12, 2010)

oh... gotcha... just like living space above a garage.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 12, 2010)

InspMO,

Regardless of what it would be called; a parking space beneath habitable rooms; must meet the intent of the code; and, would require the ceiling to meet the requirements of R309.2 Seperation Required, in Section R309 GARAGES AND CARPORTS. 

Uncle Bob


----------



## peach (Sep 12, 2010)

ditto UB... ditto (is that enough characters)?


----------



## InspMO (Sep 12, 2010)

It is not required in the IRC to, and it is not a matter of interpretation or intent of the code, because it is not requied Bob. The IRC is a stand alone code for residenial. You can not go back to the IBC and mix it with IRC, unless you are referenced to it. I still need what the Florida Res. Code state.

R309.4 Carports

Carports shall be open on at least two sides. Carport floor surfaces shall be of approved noncombustible

material. Carports not open on at least two sides shall be considered a garage and shall comply with the provisions of this

section for garages.

Exception: Asphalt surfaces shall be permitted at ground level in carports.

The area of floor used for parking of automobiles or other vehicles shall be sloped to facilitate the movement of liquids to a drain or toward the main vehicle entry doorway.


----------



## peach (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Mo...

Florida is playing with fire if they don't require some kind of separation...


----------



## GHRoberts (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with inspMO.

309.2 Carports not open on at least two sides shall be considered a garage and shall comply with the provisions of this section for garages.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 12, 2010)

InspMo,

Try a PM to Bryan Holland.  He would know what the Florida Residential Code requires.

Uncle Bob


----------



## peach (Sep 14, 2010)

OP says it is a carport by definition...  most parts of the world don't see this type of configuration (which Chris so happily provided).  It's open on at least 2 sides... in the picture, it's open on 3 sides...


----------



## peach (Sep 14, 2010)

OP says it is a carport by definition...  most parts of the world don't see this type of configuration (which Chris so happily provided).  It's open on at least 2 sides... in the picture, it's open on 3 sides...


----------



## 88twin (Sep 15, 2010)

ok i'll bite. is the floor/celing assembly open? or is it typically insulated and sheathed?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 15, 2010)

Jim Walter stilt homes where open on all 4 sides. Thousands of them built throughout the south east since WW II. Insulated floors with net or wire screen to keep the birds and rodents out. But that is history and I see a code change on the horizion.

Just putting Type X on the lid may not work like in a garage because a carport does have some exposure to the elements which over time may effect the performance of the gypsum board under fire conditions.


----------



## peach (Sep 15, 2010)

Code change in order... this is a garage with living space above... no one proposing IRC changes things about stilt houses.


----------



## Chef Bambu (Mar 2, 2021)

GHRoberts said:


> I agree with inspMO.
> 
> 309.2 Carports not open on at least two sides shall be considered a garage and shall comply with the provisions of this section for garages.


I'm new to this Board and not a professional builder but need to know/understand requirements of a standalone driveway carport.  I purchased a carport kit by Palram made of sturdy aluminum and steel with polycarbonate panels as the roof, it's open on all sides. Hundreds of these are sold in Florida but now Code Enforcement says must meet 135MPH wind load.  This kit by Palram is 100 times better then what I see in most driveways made of flimsy aluminum gutter like poast, so what gives? My house is also at a dead-end street with 8ft concrete wall on one side, a wooden wall on another and jungle of bush & stees on the other. Heeelp!  ...anyone know how to handle this besides moving to anther State?


----------



## e hilton (Mar 2, 2021)

If the manufacturer claims it meets all local codes, show that to the local inspector.  Otherwise ... you should have researched before purchasing.  There is probably a note in the specifications that says the buyer need to verify compliance with local codes.


----------



## north star (Mar 2, 2021)

*% %  >>*

*...and Welcome to The Building Code Forum **** Chef Bambu **** !   *

*<< % %*


----------



## jar546 (Mar 2, 2021)

chris kennedy said:


> Quite common in the Keys.


Where is that picture now Chris?


----------



## jar546 (Mar 2, 2021)

Chef Bambu said:


> I'm new to this Board and not a professional builder but need to know/understand requirements of a standalone driveway carport.  I purchased a carport kit by Palram made of sturdy aluminum and steel with polycarbonate panels as the roof, it's open on all sides. Hundreds of these are sold in Florida but now Code Enforcement says must meet 135MPH wind load.  This kit by Palram is 100 times better then what I see in most driveways made of flimsy aluminum gutter like poast, so what gives? My house is also at a dead-end street with 8ft concrete wall on one side, a wooden wall on another and jungle of bush & stees on the other. Heeelp!  ...anyone know how to handle this besides moving to anther State?


It does not matter what you see on other properties that may have been placed there before there were requirements.  It is up to you to show compliance with the required wind zone you live in so that carport does not become windborne debris and kill someone or cause damage to other properties.  Come down a little farther south and that carport has to meet 180mph wind zone.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 2, 2021)

Panels meets Dade county High velocity wind loads. I did not find anything with regards to the post and beam supports


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 2, 2021)

jar546 said:


> Where is that picture now Chris?


I know
Not the proper way to post pics here
Can you find it in your heart to forgive me?
I’ll share my Romex with you.


----------



## Chef Bambu (Mar 2, 2021)

e hilton said:


> If the manufacturer claims it meets all local codes, show that to the local inspector.  Otherwise ... you should have researched before purchasing.  There is probably a note in the specifications that says the buyer need to verify compliance with local codes.


Whoops...yep you're right.  A Bonehead on my part for sure.  Now I'm stuck unless Home Depot will take it back after two months or I find an engineer to figure out how to secure the carport enough to withstand 135MPH wind loads. 
Thank you for your reply....


----------



## Chef Bambu (Mar 2, 2021)

jar546 said:


> It does not matter what you see on other properties that may have been placed there before there were requirements.  It is up to you to show compliance with the required wind zone you live in so that carport does not become windborne debris and kill someone or cause damage to other properties.  Come down a little farther south and that carport has to meet 180mph wind zone.


Jar546: Another right reply.  my reply to e-hilton:
Whoops...yep you're right.  A Bonehead on my part for sure.  Now I'm stuck unless Home Depot will take it back after two months or I find an engineer to figure out how to secure the carport enough to withstand 135MPH wind loads. 
Thank you for your reply....


----------



## e hilton (Mar 2, 2021)

jar546 said:


> Come down a little farther south and that carport has to meet 180mph wind zone.


“Mine is bigger than yours!”


----------



## Chef Bambu (Mar 3, 2021)

No doubt there Hilton.  
Just returned the carport to Home Depot, no problem.  I'm still thinking since the structure of the Palram carport was made of heavy aluminum and steel that it must be the roof that did not pass the 135 MPH requirement.  Would think the company (Palram) would have stated this and offer an option to change the roof from polycarbonate to metal but that's just my thinking which obviously ain't to good.


----------

